# Who makes MTD Yard Machines engines?



## Bidwin (May 4, 2005)

I just checked MTD's website and was amazed to find so many popular brands under the MTD umbrella. One of those is "Yard Machines". Can anyone tell me who makes Yard Machines 2-cycle trimmer engines?
Thanks,
Bidwin


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Well it's hard to say since they recently aquired Homelite. Most of the trimmers that MTD sells are Ryobi trimmers, but the Yard Machine trimmers look like a Homelite.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

MTD makes Yard Machine trimmers. It's the same Ryobi design enigne with different shrouds and tank.


----------



## smallengine (Apr 20, 2005)

When did mtd buy homelite that is the first i have ever heard of that


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

quite a while ago


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Attached is a picture of the YM trimmer... just got one in today.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Homelite is owned by John Deere, not MTD.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I think you need to check that Hankster. John Deere hasn't owned Homelite in about 3 years. MTD currently owns them.


----------



## Bidwin (May 4, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, all. I checked MTD's website (http://www.mtdproducts.com/home.jsp) and was surprised to find they own the following brands: Yard-Man, Yard Machines, McCulloch, Cub Cadet, Cub Cadet Commercial, Troy Bilt, Bolens, and White Outdoor. I just checked a few of their trimmer brands at a local Lowe's and noticed their engines begin with a common ID, something like 3MTDS.... So I guess MTD makes their own engines or else OEMs them from someone else.

I'm still looking for a relatively cheap engine to put on a model plane. My old McCullochs don't look like they're going to work.

Take care,
Bidwin :wave:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

for a cheap engine, you could get by with a poulan featherlite engine, which would be pretty cheap to buy.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Could be... I haven't seen a modern Homelite saw in the past couple years so I couldn't compare them if I wanted... thanks for the info.


----------

